# I got a wood gloat



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Yesterday I went to the mill I deal with. Told Harry and Coriousgeorge about it. So I figured I'd tell you other guys. I got me some bowl turning material. 8' long 3" thick by 8" wide white ash and only payed 10.00 for the whole darn thing. Older stuff has some cracks on the ends so I figured I'll get some pen blanks out of them. So there is my gloat for the weekend. Oh yeah got some 1x12"x8" white pine 72bft for 28.00 good deal huh.  I'm almost breaking my arm trying to pat myself on the back


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Glenmore said:


> Yesterday I went to the mill I deal with. Told Harry and Coriousgeorge about it. So I figured I'd tell you other guys. I got me some bowl turning material. 8' long 3" thick by 8" wide white ash and only payed 10.00 for the whole darn thing. Older stuff has some cracks on the ends so I figured I'll get some pen blanks out of them. So there is my gloat for the weekend. Oh yeah got some 1x12"x8" white pine 72bft for 28.00 good deal huh.  I'm almost breaking my arm trying to pat myself on the back


Hi Glen,

I'd say I'm goin "shoppin" with you next time but, PA is a little "bit" too far for me.   LOL Congrats on the good deal(s).


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

PFFFFFFFFFFFFT!!!!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great deal Glenmore. That is dirt cheap.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm going to see how the bowls go with this plank if all goes well he has 2 more of them under his mill roof so I know for a fact that they are good and dry. Like to step into this type s**t anytime.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

STOP right there Glenmore, get the other two planks, join them sideways, put up a mast and paddle out to visit me.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

LOL hell Harry that mill and the other 4 that are around here couldn't get enough wood together to make me a raft.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Harry, it would sink hahaha. Well done Mate you really got the bug now.
Cheers
Pete


----------

